

Whats your favorite inspirational movie scenes? - anujkk

Movie scenes that inspire you to move forward in life.<p>Mine is this one from Rocky Balboa.<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z5OookwOoY
======
mindcrime
One of my favorites is this one from _The Social Network_ :

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC5wVJrhzl0>

Another is the scene in _The Fighter_ where Micky Ward is talking to his
girlfriend and there's the "I'm tired of being a fucking disappointment, I
told everybody I was gonna win that fight and get back on track, blah, blah"
bit.

And plenty of scenes from the Rocky movies, Vision Quest, Rad, The Karate Kid,
and a few others...

------
rabidonrails
I got two here for ya:

Men of Honor - Deniro, Gooding Jr.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yiMuXj_ayc>

Scent of a Woman - Pacino <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqsf0XynGz8>

If you don't love these you have no heart.

------
wmboy
I assume you mean in regards to entrepreneurship?

How about Pursuit of Happyness in the drop in center where he's fixing the
last X-Ray machine in the middle of the night, long after the last light
inside has automatically switched off. (sorry for the bad description, haven't
watched it in ages). It really shows the tenacity he had to become successful.

------
saurabh
The scene in October Sky when the first rocket they make explodes destroying
the fence.

------
SlipperySlope
Binary Sunset from the first Star Wars film.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEUGF3NGbPg>

------
meadhikari
A Million Dollars Isn't Cool. You Know What's Cool? A Billion ...

------
mindcrime
Clickable version:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z5OookwOoY>

